# Tormach 1100 price



## deakin (Sep 16, 2022)

opinions on selling price. have not inspected so assume all is well at this point. appears "clean" in photos

2016
pathpilot
enclosure
ATC
4th axis
some tooling
asking 16900


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 17, 2022)

That might be a little high, depends on the tooling and condition.  I bought a 2014 1100 a few years ago for $16K.  Mine didn't have the enclosure.  Mine came with the 4th axis, ETS, 40+ TTS tool holders, 4 TTS drill chucks, Shear hog, 2 Glacern 6" vises, Fogbuster, ATC, Saunders fixture plate, and probably some other stuff I'm forgetting.

Bruce


----------



## deakin (Sep 17, 2022)

i assume pathpilot is on a cd?


----------



## BGHansen (Sep 18, 2022)

deakin said:


> i assume pathpilot is on a cd?


PathPilot was already loaded on my controller, probably around version 2.3.  I think they're up to around 2.9 now.  Don't quote me on this, but I think the jump from PP 1.0 to PP2.0 required a paid upgrade from Tormach.  I have a DVD out in the shop someplace that may be PP 2.0.

My shop has internet which I would HIGHLY recommend if you are going with a Tormach and PP.  When I boot my machine, it pings home and lets me know if there's a new version out there.  I'm given the option of downloading the update (for free).  I believe you can also download the update files to a jump drive and load them to your controller that way too.

The other HUGE plus with internet is Tormach has something called "PathPilot HUB".  It's free, go to their website and sign up to establish an account.  My shop is 50 yards from our house.  PP HUB lets me log onto my account from our home computer and sit at a virtual machine.  I'm still a manual G-code programmer and find it much more convenient to type in my routines and run them virtually from our home computer than at the actual machine.  If it looks good on the virtual machine (PP gives you a live view of the machine running through its path(s)), I go out to the shop and fire up the 1100.  Login to Tormach, download my files from PP HUB to the machine controller and go at it.  If some debugging is required at the machine, I'll do it there with G-edit (part of the control software).  Then upload my finished routine to PP HUB which can then be downloaded and archived on our home computer.

Another nice feature is your tool tables can be imported & exported.  The machine needs to know the length of your tools to establish Z.  If I need to add a new tool or change an end mill for a given tool, I'll do that in the shop.  I have an electronic tool setter, but for one tool find it quicker to set it on the Tormach surface plate and find the length with a height gauge.  The height gauge can be plugged into a USB port so the length is directly dumped to the tool table, but I just type the value in manually.  Bore you with more details, my tool cart is about 4 feet from the USB plug and I have a 3 ft. cord.  One of these years I'll grab a USB extension cable for the direct hook up.

I typically end my sessions at the machine by uploading the current tool table to PP HUB.  Then download that at the home computer so the latest is at the house.  I have added a virtual tool at the house but this can lead to problems if I'm not careful.  For example, I have around 10 drill chucks with various drill bit/tool lengths.  Suppose I have a job that needs a different drill bit than what's loaded.  I might change from a 1/8" drill bit in tool 80 to a 1/4" drill bit.  The length of the tool will change when the bit is swapped.  I'll wing a length at the house but add a note at the start of the routine with something like "WARNING, TOOL 80 HAS BEEN CHANGED AND NEEDS TO BE READ IN THE SHOP".  The new 1/4" drill bit in tool 80 is likely longer than the 1/8" bit; if it was 1" longer and I used the existing length of the 1/8" bit, the tip of the 1/4" drill would actually be 1" lower relative to my table than the controller thinks. 

Feel free to contact me for a "tour" if you are in MI.

Bruce


----------



## deakin (Sep 18, 2022)

good to know, thanks


----------

